
Microsoft Has Been Watching, and It Says You’re Getting Used to Windows 8 - evo_9
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/508546/microsoft-has-been-watching-and-it-says-youre-getting-used-to-windows-8/
======
crististm
The users adaptation to a new interface is not the issue. The interface can be
fixed if necessary. Removing people freedoms is importand not that easy
fixable.

